# Snake bite



## stacie (Feb 13, 2006)

Got my first bite 2day at college!!
We had to swab animals mouths etc for microbiology as my m8 decided she wanted to swab the carpet python and the maddy boa the worst behaved we have lol so i was nominated to keep the mouth open...and yup they both bloody bit me lol


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

:lol: Sounds funny but bet it hurt ya when it happened !


----------



## stacie (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah it did lol big shock, worse cuz i couldnt move as i was keepin the mouth open with the finger one of them bit!


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I remember the first time I got bit...it was a hatchling corn and it didnt hurt one bit but I remember feeling sick with shock and was shaking when it happened and all i could think of was "oh my god! I just been bit by a snake!" I laugh about it now but I think when you have never been bitten you cant imagine what it would be like and its the not showing thats scary... in my proffesion I must get bit on a daily basis now and it doesnt even bother me now... except my green tree python gave me a nip last week which I never saw it coming. God thoses snakes have long teeth!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

In my experience the bite of a gtp has to be the worst.Those teeth go in a hell of a long way


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

A Blood Python is my worst... :shock:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Greenphase said:


> In my experience the bite of a gtp has to be the worst.Those teeth go in a hell of a long way


Ours is only a yearling so I havent experienced a bite from an adult GTP. It still hurt though! Hes normally quite a sweet little thing and will now tolarate some handling. (considering they are meant to be aggressive ours is a bit of a pussycat!) This particular day though, he was having a few problems shedding and so wasnt in the best of moods and didnt like me spraying him with shed ease. I went to slide the viv door closed when one of my staff said something to me, I turned away to speak back to her and thats when he nailed me. I didnt even see it coming.... :shock:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

my first bite was from a KSB and she got the palm of my hand but with gentle handling she calmed down well she still made me bleed i laffed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

my first bite was a mexican black kingsnake hatchling, it latched onto my finger and would it hell let go, took about 20 mins to get it off! :rotfl:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I have read somewhere that if you have an overly aggressive snake what is willing to bite you at every given chance you can stop it from biting you by wearing rubber marigold gloves!?!?! Apparentley they hate the taste and texture of the gloves and once they have bitten them it makes them reluctant to ever bite again..... 
Ive never heard of this before and it could just be a load of crap but I'm interested to hear if any of you guys have come accross this before and if so, have you ever used this method???? :?:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I have heard that one but with the surgical latex gloves. Never tried it but it might be worth a try...


----------



## Belle (Mar 10, 2006)

My first bite was from a dying female yemen i was helping to transport, it hurt like hell and she still had a lot of strength in her jaw bone which surprised me but i reckon she was just scared and didn't know how to deal with that so i just let her crack on till she let go.
Losing her still makes me sad as we'd just broken through her stroppy sie from a previous owners mis treatment and she was getting really friendly.
She is perhaps one of my saddest losses to ate for that reason


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

I have not been bitten by a snake yet, but have been bitten three times, by three different Beardies. 2 of which were accidents as I was hand feeding them. The other was a minion of Satan.


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

My first snake bite was from a black skinned parot snake while trying to capture it up a tree :lol: also been attacked by a bushmaster (my hand still bears the scar), and had a fer de lance snapping at my feet, when i knocked him with my boot by accident as he was hiding in leaves on the forest floor


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Tomosan said:


> and had a fer de lance snapping at my feet, :


Coll wish i could see one they are beautiful


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

My hubby Steve has been bit twice today whilst unpacking some of our new snakes. First by a baby blood python and second by our viper boa...he tends to get bit on a daily basis now by something whether its a snake, lizards or our parrot! I guess he just aint got the touch!


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

andyj5447 said:


> Tomosan said:
> 
> 
> > and had a fer de lance snapping at my feet, :
> ...


Indeed they are  Although at the time....My reaction to seeing it wiggling around between my boots, hissing loudly it was to......Jump 10 feet into the air and declare my newfound love of jesus :lol:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

worst bite I've recieved was from a 12ft Burm called snoopy.Although I did get off lightly really,he just bit and let go,a pure case of me making him jump I think as he never showed any aggro before or after that one time.Guess he was sleeping when i put my hand on him and he just went WHACK!(got me on bicep)


----------



## Sharlatan (Jun 11, 2006)

My fist bite was a few months ago. We had just got the JCP home and when I tried to remove him from the carry box id used the lil sod bit me. Wasnt that sore but the shock put me off touching him for a few weeks, so my misses was the one that kinda tamed him, having said that. If its in his viv he thinks its fair game to have a strike at it, mice.. rats... my hand... 

Ahh well we love him anyway 

Sharlatan


----------

